
NSA Phone Program Cost $100M, but Produced Only Two Unique Leads - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/25/us/politics/nsa-phone-program.html
======
dropoutcoder
I wonder if @Snowden’s disclosures have largely led criminals away from
phone/text (to encrypted apps), and whether the lack of ongoing utility of
this surveillance program resulted in part from his disclosures.

